# Bujinkan V Judo



## Kwizatz (May 22, 2012)

So I need to decide  between Bujinkan and Judo...

Basically I did some Kung Fu a long time ago, recently gave up smoking and looking to take up a martial art again for the fitness, discipline and even social aspects.

Judo club is very close to where I live and Bujinkan is very close to where I work, I've been to one class of each and both seem appealing, but I can't do both as they train on the same nights - Tue and Thurs each week!

Obviously Bujinkan has weapons training as well, but I am more interested in the unarmed aspect of it anyway...

So just wondering if there are any people involved in either of the above, if anyone else has tried both and what other people like about each one, and without bashing either one, what would most people go for?

Thanks.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 22, 2012)

I have no experience in Bujinkan so I can't speak for it...  Judo on the other hand is a great all around martial art that promotes health, fitness, sport, and friendship...   I say go with JUDO, but I am also biased


----------



## JWLuiza (May 22, 2012)

Choose the people not the art.


----------



## pgsmith (May 22, 2012)

> Choose the people not the art.


That is so important that it needed to be repeated! 
Too many people are very concerned about what art is being taught when it is actually the people teaching that make the difference. Since you've visited both dojo, think about which one you would be happier going to regularly. No matter how wonderful the art, if you don't enjoy going to the dojo you just won't be doing it for long.

P.S. A caveat regarding Bujinkan. Do your research on the Bujinkan instructor. I have met some wonderfully talented Bujinkan instructors. I have also met some that were totally useless (in my opinion). Quality control in the Bujinkan organization is very haphazard, so just having a high ranking does not guarantee a thorough knowledge of the arts involved.


----------



## oaktree (May 22, 2012)

Both have their strengths and weakness and it really depends on what you want to achieve.
 If you are looking for a sporting competitve art with some practical self defense that uses physics and excellent for fitness choose Judo.

If you want something that focuses on more of a traditional role, that is more based on application and mind set for self defense dealing with weapons than choose the Bujinkan.
I personally like Judo I enjoy the throws and locks but I can't do it right now because of my neck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 22, 2012)

Personally I love the Budo Taijutsu of the Bujinkan and I also love Judo too!  I would advise you to think about what you want and which instructor and system will fit you the best.  Are you interested in competition?  Then Judo would definitely be the way to go!  If you are interested in Self Defense then both Judo and Budo Taijutsu will get you there. (though the Bujinkan is heavy with tools/weapons which is great for self defense)  Are you interested in Self Defense and another layer of tradition.  Then maybe you would like the Bujinkan the best.  However, in the end whichever instructor you feel will suit you the best is the most important!  That connection is special and a good connection can allow you to have fun, enjoy your training and advance your skill set.  Either way I think yoiu will have a good time.   Good luck!


----------

